# How do I add my vaccination certificate to my wallet on my iPhone?



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2021)

So I got my vaccination certificate by email.

I presume anyone who scans it will just look at the QR code and won't want to see the email?

I have taken a screenshot so now it's in my photos.

But it would be much easier if it were in my wallet.

I can't remember how to get stuff into my wallet.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2021)

Answer updated 20th July

No it cannot be added to the wallet without downloading specialist software

Workarounds
1) If you have the Covid Tracker App, it is on the front page of this so is just as easy to access as if it were in the wallet
2) If you don't want to download the App, you can photograph it and add it to a note on your phone


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> So I got my vaccination certificate by email.
> 
> I presume anyone who scans it will just look at the QR code and won't want to see the email?
> 
> ...


You just print it, fold it up, and put it in your wallet


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2021)

The best I could do so far was to save it to Notes 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2021)

Purple said:


> You just print it, fold it up, and put it in your wallet



But will it not be like the airport where you have all these people with crumpled boarding cards which the scanner can't read? 

Is the phone not a much more reliable "copy" of it? 

I will do both. 

Brendan


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> But will it not be like the airport where you have all these people with crumpled boarding cards which the scanner can't read?
> 
> Is the phone not a much more reliable "copy" of it?
> 
> ...


I was being flippant. I'd do both. I'll probably print small enough to not fold and laminate it.


----------



## Bluefin (13 Jul 2021)

Scan your code with the app you downloaded (I had to for Huawei phone) and your code will be stored in the history tab on the app. Listening to the minister on radio 1, there's no scanning of the code required to enter the pub....anyone could share and create a QR code with this app.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jul 2021)

Can you add it to your Apple wallet from your email by following the instructions here?






						Add and use passes in Wallet on iPhone
					

In Wallet on iPhone, keep your rewards cards, coupons, boarding passes, movie and event tickets, and more in one place for easy access. Earn points on a rewards card, use a coupon at a store, board a flight, and more.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2021)

Thanks Clubman

I had found that, but it does not answer my question.

It appears that to add something to the wallet, it has to be a feature of the app itself.

So, when I book a Ryanair flight, the Ryanair website allows me to add it to my wallet. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2021)

My COVID-19 contact tracing app updated yesterday with the option to scan in and store one's vaccination cert in the app. There's no option to import the PDF cert received by email so I guess you have to display it on another screen or print it out and scan it from there using the phone/tablet...


----------



## EmmDee (17 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> No. Apparently the (HSE) app is being upgraded to allow this, but not at the moment. Photograph it.



App is updated for me. Allows you to scan QR code


----------



## horusd (17 Jul 2021)

Excellent. Just did mine. Whoever's doing the technical work on the COVID vax roll-out, the passport roll-out  and the HSE app, take a bow.


----------



## Bluefin (18 Jul 2021)

Excellent


----------



## TrundleAlong (18 Jul 2021)

horusd said:


> Apparently the (HSE) app is being upgraded to allow this, but not at the moment.


Is this the App that pings when you have been in close proximity to a person who has tested positive for Covid?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (18 Jul 2021)

I can't get any app for my iPhone.  What is it called?


----------



## horusd (18 Jul 2021)

TrundleAlong said:


> Is this the App that pings when you have been in close proximity to a person who has tested positive for Covid?


Yes. COVID tracker Ireland app.


----------



## horusd (18 Jul 2021)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I can't get any app for my iPhone.  What is it called?


See: https://apps.apple.com/ie/app/covid-tracker-ireland/id1505596721


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2021)

OK, I have added it to the Tracker App. 

But is it possible to add it to the Wallet? 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> OK, I have added it to the Tracker App.
> 
> But is it possible to add it to the Wallet?
> 
> Brendan


I already explained above that it's not unless you get it into the required pkpass format!

Edit: well I *had* explained it but it seems that my post has since disappeared...   Basically Apple wallet only lets you add content that is in "pkpass" format so unless you find a way to convert your vaccination cert PDF into pkpass format you won't be able to import it into your wallet. There are online file to pkpass converters available but I have no idea if they work or are safe.


----------



## Baileyfox (19 Jul 2021)

On Android phones, download the free app Greenpass. For iPhones, go to the free web app Covid19passbook.netlify.app on your phone’s Safari browser. This will do the same thing as the Greenpass app, with the added utility of letting you ‘import’ the QR code from a photo on the same phone (just screenshot the QR code from the email on your phone).


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2021)

Baileyfox said:


> On Android phones, download the free app Greenpass. For iPhones, go to the free web app Covid19passbook.netlify.app on your phone’s Safari browser. This will do the same thing as the Greenpass app, with the added utility of letting you ‘import’ the QR code from a photo on the same phone (just screenshot the QR code from the email on your phone).


Why bother with another Android app when the HSE COVID-19 app works already?

And how does one know that the apps that you mention are trustworthy?

Anyway, Brendan asked specifically about importing the vaccination cert into his Apple iPhone Wallet and that is not possible unless/until the cert is wrapped into the required pkpass format. I've seen sites that claim to do this but have no idea if they are trustworthy.


----------



## Baileyfox (20 Jul 2021)

He asked specifically about importing into iPhone wallet which is what it does, see articles in the independent and mirror on the topic(quick google will find them)
As always due diligence is required in terms of thrust worthiness of any app, the creators name is published as well as contributors and you can easily find the GitHub project if you want to investigate further.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2021)

Folks

This is not just another thread about vax certs or about people who haven't even been vaccinated! 

It's very specific.  Can I put it in my iPhone wallet?

If you have other questions, start new threads.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jul 2021)

So it's not possible to add it to the wallet easily.

But the app is fine. It's on the front page of the app, so it's the same amount of clicks as if it were in the wallet.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2021)

I had deleted the App because the battery was running down very quickly on my iPhone.

I put it back up to keep a copy of the Vax Cert.

But now the battery is running down quickly again. 

I presume I can't do anything about this except delete the app? 

Brendan


----------



## Bluefin (21 Jul 2021)

Brendan I'd suggest going into the settings on the app and turn everything you can off.. Notifications, data, background running etc and c if that helps with bat usage


----------



## EmmDee (21 Jul 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I had deleted the App because the battery was running down very quickly on my iPhone.
> 
> I put it back up to keep a copy of the Vax Cert.
> 
> ...



Bit strange... They did have battery drain issues on Android back in August but fixed it pretty quickly.

The most likely battery drain is the Bluetooth usage. If you're not using Bluetooth for anything else you could try turning it off (which also turns off proximity tracking)

Or as suggested, turn off tracking functionality in the app (though I'm not sure if that will completely stop it checking Bluetooth... So turning off Bluetooth makes sure it's not draining battery)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jul 2021)

Thanks guys

I have done both of those things. I will see how it works out.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2021)

EmmDee said:


> Bit strange... They did have battery drain issues on Android back in August but fixed it pretty quickly.



Yes - I had the Android app battery drain problem but I thought that it was earlier (summer 2020?) and it was fixed quickly.
I had uninstalled the app but once they fixed the problem I reinstalled it and have had no problems since.
Don't know about any similar issues on iOS.

Brendan - are you sure that you're using the latest version?
I presume that you are if you just reinstalled it from the Apple App Store?

Edit: you are correct @EmmDee - August. My mistake!  









						Covid-19 app: 150,000 uninstalled app after August battery issue
					

While 29,000 reinstalled the app and 40,000 new users downloaded it, there was a net loss of 83,000 users in the wake of the battery issue in August.




					www.irishexaminer.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2021)

Yes. Just installed it from the App Store.

I did as Bluefin suggested, and it's fine now.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2021)

Probably not worth the hassle but in case it's of any use to anybody...









						How to manually add your vaccination certificate to Apple Wallet for easy access
					






					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Merowig (9 Sep 2021)

I did get the German Covid App - it allows for multiple certificates to be added to it - handy when travelling as a family


----------



## Marion (18 Oct 2021)

I have the covid cert on Wallet. It’s a blue background.

On the two occasions I have been asked to show it, there has been an elelement of suspicion as to whether it is legitimate or not. Neither person had seen it before. 

However, thankfully, the scanner works on it!

Marion


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (19 Oct 2021)

Marion said:


> I have the covid cert on Wallet. It’s a blue background.
> 
> On the two occasions I have been asked to show it, there has been an elelement of suspicion as to whether it is legitimate or not. Neither person had seen it before.
> 
> ...


I'm still a paper person, but have my enjoying outside,  the weather is great.

But my wife and sisters went to Spain recently to visit our daughter,  and all vaccine passports had blue as a background colour,  ie EU.
Got home and no blue, read into that at your leisure


----------

